# LS Benoit Bilodeau, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2015)

This from Metro Halifax:


> The search for a missing Canadian Armed Forces member ended tragically Monday afternoon.
> 
> Leading Seaman Benoit Bilodeau, 48, was found dead on Shearwater Flyer Trail, a wooded area off Howard Avenue, just after 1:20 p.m. A citizen called police after discovering a man's body on the trail, Halifax RCMP said in a news release issued late Monday night.
> 
> ...


This, from Rear-Admiral John Newton, Commander Maritime Forces Atlantic:


> “It is with great sadness that I report that Leading Seaman Benoit Bilodeau was discovered deceased yesterday in Eastern Passage.
> 
> “RCMP, Halifax Regional Police, regional Search and Rescue teams, and the Canadian Forces National Investigative Service worked diligently to find Benoit, keeping my command, the Base Commander and Commander Maritime Operations Group 5 informed as the investigation proceeded. Hope for Benoit was never given up and searches and chasing leads never waned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Dec 2015)

I knew benny for years, as a bos'n and a storesman,  he was a good man and a soil sailor and worker.  

I feel for his family.  

Fair winds and following seas benny!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (15 Dec 2015)

RIP Benny. Will try to  the link to the obit up as soon as I get more info...
.....well shit....
We were all hoping there was an explanation...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (8 Jan 2016)

Just found out that that there is a memorial service for Benny next Friday (15 Jan) at 1330 at St Brendan's Chapel at Stad for friends and coworkers. His funeral was at home in Quebec in December but his brother and mom will be at the service next week. Dress for members is 1As. Any further questions can be directed to the Base Chiefs Office at Stad.

Pat


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Jan 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I knew benny for years, as a bos'n and a storesman,  he was a good man and a solid sailor and worker.
> 
> I feel for his family.
> 
> Fair winds and following seas benny!


----------

